# Road conditions in Northern France (heading South)



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi All,

We are due to set off for our trip down to Spain/Southern France this weekend. Does anyone have any info on the French roads leaving Calais down to Rouen and Orleans?


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi
if you don't get a reply from anyone 'on the ground' at the moment you could try looking at www.weatheronline.co.uk they have a page with all the major french towns with an up to date summary and forecast of the local road conditions. We used it at the beginning of the week and it was accurate for all the roads we used

Chris


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

French television have just shown lorries and cars being stacked at the side of the road at Nonancourt and Evereux, It has been minus 12 degrees overnight and is snowing.


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Was talking to friend in North Spain yesterday and someone had arrived that day saying France was terrible...sorry don,t know which route though.
Safe motoring


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Vennwood said:


> Hi All, We are due to set off for our trip down to Spain/Southern France this weekend. Does anyone have any info on the French roads leaving Calais down to Rouen and Orleans?


Hi Vennwood.
You could take a look at :-

http://www.bison-fute.equipement.go...do?pageAstec=ie2_quartno.html&langue=fr&evt=1

It lists all road problems from weather to roadworks.

Ray.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

We are too are arriving in France on Sunday night and will be travelling down to Portugal. Hopefully, things might improve!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

*Met forecast for Sunday*

This is the forecast pressure pattern from the Met. Office:
http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/europe/surface_pressure.html

What this tells me is that mid-day Sunday over Southern England you can expect a biting cold easterly wind and heavy snow falling out of a slow-moving cold front, heading south towards the continent. That equates to blizzard conditions, as far as I'm concerned, and I wouldn't be planning to go anywhere that I didn't have to be.

Tobysmum and I thank our lucky stars that we no longer have to fight our way to work in these trying and hazardous conditions.

8O


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Now in Spain, so can only talk about Calais to Rouen how it was 20th-21st December - It was bad, we stopped at the Calais harbour aire first night but shouldn't have. The roads were not gritted at all, not even the main roads or motorway. My advice would be to get out of the area as quickly as possible (slowly and carefully of course), Once we got to the peage section near Bolougne the next day, the roads were gritted a bit but it was a bit hairy


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

dora said:


> Now in Spain, so can only talk about Calais to Rouen how it was 20th-21st December - It was bad, we stopped at the Calais harbour aire first night but shouldn't have. The roads were not gritted at all, not even the main roads or motorway. My advice would be to get out of the area as quickly as possible (slowly and carefully of course), Once we got to the peage section near Bolougne the next day, the roads were gritted a bit but it was a bit hairy


I guess 21st Dec conditions differ from today but here's hoping the French haven't run out of salt same as the Brits. We are going Rouen, Orleans, Nevers, Clermont Ferrand, A75 to med. The French Meteo shows poor weather in the south through the weekend (but not a lot of detail) with rain and high winds in Northern Spain, though a little warmer. Is there anyone down there that can give an actual report?

Thanks everyone for your input

Pete


----------



## Tmax (Aug 5, 2006)

*Road conditions in Northern France (heading South*

Hi, Snow here south of Perpignan. It snowed heavily last noght and as far as I know stretched up as far as Toulouse. The A9 to Spain was closed at the frontier last night due to a jacknifed lorry, Driving conditions are a bit difficult and it is very cold due to the winds. Not going out till all this is over. Be careful out there !

Regards, Tom

Toujours a Vacances !


----------



## Rodley (May 13, 2009)

I have just checked La Meteo in France because I am driving back from the UK home to SW France on Saturday. The snow is predicted throughout the eastern side of all France sat morning spreading westwards gradually in the afternoon. Sunday is shown as snow in the northern two thirds of France. So I think we need go prepared not only for the snow but for the French who generally don't know how to drive on it, especially in the south of the country!!

Good luck


----------



## PRS49 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Local Spanish Update*

We travelled from Calais on Monday to Nantes, Rouen, Bordeaux, Biarritz and are currently in Burgos and heading to Salamanca tomorrow.

Have had snow everywhere, except Biarritz, today was especially bad, particularly over the mountains, despite snow ploughs and gritters. Several lorries came off the road causing jams and only 1 carriage way was open.

Local TV predicts more snow forecast for tomorrow, upto 20 cms.

Having said all that, still having a great adventure, and hoping for sun when we get to Portugal (hopefully) on Monday.

Safe travels everybody.

Pete and Di


----------



## Gazburger (Feb 26, 2008)

no problem with the roads in saumur in the lo ire


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

I think we have given up on Sunday now and will look at early next week.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

grouch said:


> I think we have given up on Sunday now and will look at early next week.


We have done the same. Booked for next Thursday but the forecast doesn't look any better for then. It seems that there is snow all the way down to Malaga. We may even postpone until next weekend. I'm not keen on trading snow for more snow with a 1000+ miles of driving on ice


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi Vennwood

Had you booked with Sea France. We are phoning them tonight and just wondered what the procedure was. We thought we would advise them of the situation and then just turn up as I am sure the ferries will be practically empty. We hoped there would be a window on Monday. However, it looks better in Dover but not so good in Devon.


----------



## bendog (Apr 15, 2008)

*weather in northern france*

we went on tuesday got as far as le treport turned round and came back home not worth the risk .


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

We cancelled and changed booking for 24th Jan
Talking to friends in Spain temperatures definitely down and near freezing overnight.
My brother says where is my sense of adventure, I'm afraid I value our Motorhome too much. It's a long journey without bad weather

Stay safe and those out there please keep us informed of road conditions. Thanks


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

grouch said:


> Hi Vennwood
> 
> Had you booked with Sea France. We are phoning them tonight and just wondered what the procedure was. We thought we would advise them of the situation and then just turn up as I am sure the ferries will be practically empty. We hoped there would be a window on Monday. However, it looks better in Dover but not so good in Devon.


No we booked with Euro Tunnel for the first time. I rang up and asked them what it would cost to change and they said £10 provided we stuck to the same time of day.

With Sea France they didn't charge anything last year

I've been checking up both on here and using the French weather updates and it seems to me we would hit snow all the way down. The high in Clermont Ferrand today is -10 and tonight down to -14 - similar temps all around the centre down to Millau


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

We are going down via Bordeaux and Biaritz etc. as we are heading straight to Portugal. Never use Motorways but just might on this occasion. This is our 7th year of having a couple of months in the warm and the first time there appears to be real problems. 

I cannot help thinking that whenever we actually set off we are going to experience problems somewhere along the line.


----------



## Rodley (May 13, 2009)

I have just driven from Surrey to our home inSW France (SE of Bordeaux). We had snow all the way down to south of Poitiers. However, the motorways were clear unless the wind had blown the powdery snow across. When we got near home, there was snow again - our minor road was black ice and our steep drive made it difficult to get in - but not too much. I would say that I suspect the N roads will be in a slightly worse state than the motorways. So take care. It is -2 here at the moment (9 pm) I did see quite a few UK motorhomes travelling down.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

grouch said:


> We are going down via Bordeaux and Biaritz etc. as we are heading straight to Portugal. Never use Motorways but just might on this occasion. This is our 7th year of having a couple of months in the warm and the first time there appears to be real problems.
> 
> I cannot help thinking that whenever we actually set off we are going to experience problems somewhere along the line.


Hi grouch,

this will be our 6th year and until now we have no problems. Yes we saw snow on the hills around the A75 but nothing to worry about. Last year we had a lot of wind and rain in late Jan but no snow (occasional frosty morning but the sun soon dispersed that) We will take another look on Tuesday before a final decision - we are in no hurry


----------



## orange22 (Mar 7, 2009)

This has been helpful thanks . 
We are on our first journey down thro' France on the 14th Jan.
Anyone journeying down please keep posting state of weather and roads


----------

